# It's a woot-off!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Anybody else here a wooter?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Anybody else here a wooter?


Sorry. I'm a tweefer.

I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jim, you'd make a natural wooter. Trust me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Jim, you'd make a natural wooter. Trust me.


w00t!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.woot.com

For the uninitiated, woot.com normally sells one item per day. They start selling at 12 midnight Central time, and the sale continues until midnight the next day, or until they sell out.

But on very special days, like today, they have a woot-off, and as soon as one item sells out, they start selling another. This makes wooters very happy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Sooooo.... it's eBay for the ADD?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My former boss was/is a wooter! He was always yelling from his office... "Hey Angela, come look what I got today!"


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Angela said:


> My former boss was/is a wooter! He was always yelling from his office... "Hey Angela, come look what I got today!"


That was in the days before you could sue for that.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That was in the days before you could sue for that.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sooooo.... it's eBay for the ADD?


That really sums it up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> http://www.woot.com
> 
> For the uninitiated, woot.com normally sells one item per day. They start selling at 12 midnight Central time, and the sale continues until midnight the next day, or until they sell out.
> 
> But on very special days, like today, they have a woot-off, and as soon as one item sells out, they start selling another. This makes wooters very happy.


Never heard of this. . .I'll have to check it out. Thanks Harvey!

ann


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Anybody else here a wooter?


I am now!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori has puzzled look on face .  Wondering what the hay is a woot.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a wooter.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Stoopid woot.  It's been stuck on the roomba now for like an hour.  

~robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You people are more in need of lives than even I am.


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Stoopid woot. It's been stuck on the roomba now for like an hour.
> 
> ~robin


I love my Roomba. I'm up to Ricky III.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Dori has puzzled look on face . Wondering what the hay is a woot.


Did you miss Harvey's post?



Harvey said:


> http://www.woot.com
> 
> For the uninitiated, woot.com normally sells one item per day. They start selling at 12 midnight Central time, and the sale continues until midnight the next day, or until they sell out.
> 
> But on very special days, like today, they have a woot-off, and as soon as one item sells out, they start selling another. This makes wooters very happy.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I love my Roomba. I'm up to Ricky III.


I should clarify. I'm not anit-Roombas, either on principle, or b/c I'm afraid they'll hear and surround my house. I'm against a one-hour woot killer. Roombas usually sell out much, much faster. I feel the same way about the Invicta watch right now.

~robin


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a long-time Wooter, over 4 years now.    I even got a fancy certificate in the mail way back when, heh.

And I don't mind the woot-killers too much, as it gives me time to do actual work at, you know, work... and / or go get lunch, lol.  I haven't bought anything yet today, but I'm on the lookout for Christmas gifts!  Oh, and SD cards... always need more of THOSE!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Now they're up to foldable speakers.  I'd get some, if I didn't dislike all things Ipod.    Oh wait ... it says usable with any 3.5mm jack.  hmmmm....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Wooter here! Even set up an RSS feed for woot on my iGoogle page. Haven't seen anything yet or even during the last woot-off that I've wanted...


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Woot! I'm a Wooter. That's where I got my 4 GB SD card for Abigail. I have My Yahoo as my homepage and Woot is one of my things in the content of that page.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

It's an underpowered PC now. Not a bad price I guess, but I can't imagine anyone who would only need 1.8ghz processing power. At least the 4gb ram means you can run Windows Vista on it. *Shrug* My laptop is more powerful than that though, and cost less.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I DID learn something new today!  I am not going to visit their website.  I need another distraction like I need another hole in my head.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Well, I DID learn something new today! I am not going to visit their website. I need another distraction like I need another hole in my head.


LOL, I can relate to that cat616.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I want to click obsessively on a website, I can do it here on Kindleboards.  Wait, I am doing it here on Kindleboards...

note to self: must get life.  

Betsy


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

My fiance is a wooter. We seem to get a lot of stuff.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If I want to click obsessively on a website, I can do it here on Kindleboards. Wait, I am doing it here on Kindleboards...
> 
> note to self: must get life.
> 
> Betsy


LOL!! Me, too, Betsy!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

It's a two day Woot-Off. Still going on. I'm never sure if I'm happy about that, or not


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

OH NO....................... something else to take time away from my poor Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've gotten the RSS feed from Woot for a few years.... Only bought a few things so far.....


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, got to admit, I've never heard of this before.  Intriguing, so I'll check it out.  
However, I just went to this site - will someone please tell me, what on earth is a 'Pocket Shock-it"?
(BJ: witty, sarcastic answers ARE acceptable...)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> However, I just went to this site - will someone please tell me, what on earth is a 'Pocket Shock-it"?


It's a game, like the old Simon game, where you have to follow the pattern that goes across the four sections. If you miss, it zaps you. It came out a few years ago, I remember seeing it on the Screensavers.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I would have considered one of those tankless water heaters, alas I missed it.  And I wasn't logged in so I couldn't get the USB Woot-Off lights. DH and I saw that we missed that this morning and had a good laugh, and then they found more! Oh well...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

[move]I will not Woot ... I will not Woot ... I will not Woot[/move]


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

ok, this is a new one to me...

will. just. peek.

C


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty new wooter here!  
Found out about it in Amazon's gold-box forum, 
which I found out about from hanging out in the Kindle forum
and spending so much time on Amazon.com.

My kindle is getting me into TROUBLE.  
Before I got it, I had never been on any kind of forum/board 
Now I have to check out:
KindleBoards, Woot, GoldBox, and DearAuthor everyday!  

I don't know when I am supposed to read!!!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

A three day woot off?! I've never seen such a thing. Yay! Argh! Yay! Argh! Yay?

*refresh*

I'm a slave to Woot. 
I check daily.
I check a million times daily during a woot off.
I've never gotten a bunch of crackers ... a basket of crocodiles ... a book of candlemaking.

To the newbs ... you might want to check this site (or one like it) to keep traffic off woot. http://www.mywoot.net/ A rooster cockadoodles everytime a new woot is put up for sale. You can mute the sound, tho.

[edit: for those of you who like to curl up with a good book and a glass of wine, you may like http://wine.woot.com/. There are some restrictions, of course.]


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I <3 woot....its soooo addictive, and bad for my checking account.

I love the woot spin off sites too.  Some of the t-shirts are fantastic


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

One of my best friends showed me Woot about 3 years ago. I confess, I check it every morning.
It is addicting.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I just checked it out for the first time and will need to do that each morning, too.

Now, here's the thing..........just when am I supposed to find the time to work what with reading kindleboards, checking out Woot, watching Amazon and email for my Kindle ship date and everything other little thing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh thank goodness I dont have gutters!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

okay saw this thread and thought of a friend that when ever i said something good they would always reply "woot, woot" I don't think I would have made the real connection without the link Harvey gave. Oh well. Seems nice


LSbookend


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Anybody else here a wooter?


Oh man, my hubbys wallet is going to be empty....lol


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

ooo! ooo! I just got an email from the Woot! folks. Looks like a woot off might be in our future....


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Oh thank goodness I dont have gutters!


You have no idea how many times a day I think that. lol (okay, none, b/c I actually have gutters, but still. your comment was funny.)


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

lol - i thought this thread was gonna be about ppl going "w00t!"  

woot.com... yeah, um... neato i guess.  never know when i'll want a paperclip with a LED light on it.  *shrugs*


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

hazeldazel said:


> lol - i thought this thread was gonna be about ppl going "w00t!"
> 
> woot.com... yeah, um... neato i guess. never know when i'll want a paperclip with a LED light on it. *shrugs*


They have paper clips with lights?  I SOoo need that.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Aww man it sold out before I saw the post.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm the culprit who introduced the Mrs (Mom133d) to Woot.com.  Since then we've definately spent more time there than needed and ordered way too many things.  I tend to hit sellout.woot.com first since it links back to woot.  Different deal for the day but often the same stuff.

Woot-off's are bad...I never get anything done.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, its all your fault.


----------

